# Gaggia Gran - Broken bolt head



## Beano (May 20, 2016)

I was making a coffee yesterday, when I heard a ping noise and hot water started coming down the back of the machine (2+ years old)

Opened up the machine and it appeared that a bolt head had popped off and that the rubber gasket was partially out of the seal.

Any clues idea what has gone off?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

could just be that the bolt has come loose due to the vibration.

Once its out the seal has made a break for it.

Have you found the bolt ? did it shear off ?

If its just hanging around in the bottom of the machine then id gently persuade the gasket back into place, replace the bolt and see if it works.

Make sure to unplug the machine though when dicking about inside it

if the head of the bolt has sheared off then id get a set of these and a replacement gasket and have a go myself

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power+Tool+Accessories/d80/Speciality+Drills+%26+Chucks/sd1400/Screw+%26+Bolt+Extractor+Set/p51010


----------



## Beano (May 20, 2016)

Yer the head has sheared off and left the body of the bolt in the metal, so it might be completely stuck.

I'll have a look at the link that you posted, thanks.

Where do people get the bolts and gaskets from?



Jumbo Ratty said:


> could just be that the bolt has come loose due to the vibration.
> 
> Once its out the seal has made a break for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

You might be better off trying to grab the bolt with a pair of mole grips and twisting it out.

Or cutting a slot in it with a dremel or a hacksaw and screwcit out with a GOOD FITTING screwdriver.

(The other things are known as easy outs.

Basically a left handed threaded tool you need to drill a hole in the bolt and twist it out.)

The photos aren't very clear.

Can you remove the plate and just leave the broken bolt?

It might make it easier to remove.

If it's very tight it may require heating up first........

It's probably a standard thread like m6 so a replacement bolt should be readily available from screwfix toolstation etc.....

The gasket is probably easy to source also.....

Good luck and keep us posted.....


----------



## Beano (May 20, 2016)

Yer, I'll have a go. Might nip over to the local garage later. They're pretty good at dealing with this sort of thing


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

If the bolt has sheared off the gasket may still be serviceable until you can source a new one.....


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ive had success removing small bolts by drilling with a 2 or 3mm drill bit in the centre - ive also used the screw extractors above with some joy, but you haven't got much space in there, if your not very hands on with tools etc then best bet would be to find someone who is,

actually looking at the picture again - if it is a nut that has snapped off then in theory you should be able to tap out the old bolt with a slim screwdriver (I said tap not Whack)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possible causes of failure, defective / flawed bolt or over tightened. Another possibility is too long a bolt in a blind hole= bolt hits bottom and is then over torqued.


----------

